# Game of Thrones: Dronenkiller und Fake-Szenen gegen Spoiler in Staffel 8



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Dronenkiller und Fake-Szenen gegen Spoiler in Staffel 8*

						Bei vielbeachteten Film- und Serienproduktionen müssen sich die Macher immer ausgefeiltere Maßnahmen einfallen lassen, damit keine inhaltlichen Details vor der Veröffentlichung an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen. So auch bei Game of Thrones, wo "schwere Geschütze" und Täuschungsmanöver bei den Dreharbeiten zu Staffel 8 ebenfalls dazugehörten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Dronenkiller und Fake-Szenen gegen Spoiler in Staffel 8*


----------



## ForeShadow (14. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es um Dronen geht, da benötigen wir strenge Gesetze und natürlich Kontrollen. Hab hier in Köln schon einige dieser Dinger illegal auf dem Flughafen fliegen sehen. Da kann ganz schnell etwas passieren, wenn etwas passiert, dann will wieder keiner Schuld sein.

Ich verstehe auch die ganzen Leute nicht, weshalb sie unbedingt schon den Schluss erfahren wollen, wartet es doch einfach ab und schau euch das Serienende in Ruhe an. Oder sind es die schmierigen Typen, die gerne im Netz Spoiler verraten/verbreiten???


----------



## pizzazz (14. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es um Drohnen geht, benötigen wir vor allem mehr vom Buchstaben h in diesem Thread - ich werde Schlemihl mal auf diese Marktlücke aufmerksam machen, der hat bestimmt noch einige auf Lager.


----------



## Homerclon (14. Oktober 2018)

ForeShadow schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch die ganzen Leute nicht, weshalb sie unbedingt schon den Schluss erfahren wollen, wartet es doch einfach ab und schau euch das Serienende in Ruhe an. Oder sind es die schmierigen Typen, die gerne im Netz Spoiler verraten/verbreiten???


Die Presse beteiligt sich doch auch kräftig am verbreiten von Spoiler, und die landen oftmals direkt in der Schlagzeile. Die Schlagzeilen werden wiederum in Übersichten übernommen, so das man denen auch dann nur schwer entkommen kann, wenn man Klatschblätter nicht liest. Oder werden als Treffer in Suchmaschinen angezeigt, wenn man nach etwas anderem über Serie/Film oder Schauspieler X sucht.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (14. Oktober 2018)

ForeShadow schrieb:


> Wenn es um Dronen geht, da benötigen wir strenge Gesetze und natürlich Kontrollen. Hab hier in Köln schon einige dieser Dinger illegal auf dem Flughafen fliegen sehen. Da kann ganz schnell etwas passieren, wenn etwas passiert, dann will wieder keiner Schuld sein.


Quatsch. In DE ist das bereits eindeutig durch das Modellfliegen geregelt. Und da heißt die Regel: Im unmittelbaren Umkreis zum Flughafen darf gar nicht und im etwas weiteren Umkreis nur bis auf 100 Meter geflogen werden. Generell darf der Sichtkontakt nie abbrechen, und über Menschenmengen oder öffentlichen Plätzen ist der Flug auch nur mit Genemigung erlaubt.

Bevor wir nach neuen Gesetzen schreien sollten wir erst mal die alten durchsetzen.


ForeShadow schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch die ganzen Leute nicht, weshalb sie unbedingt schon den Schluss erfahren wollen, wartet es doch einfach ab und schau euch das Serienende in Ruhe an. Oder sind es die schmierigen Typen, die gerne im Netz Spoiler verraten/verbreiten???


Es gibt halt ungeduldige. Das Problem sind ja nicht die paar tausend Hansel, die jetzt schon unbedingt alles wissen wollen. Sondern, dass wenn es erst mal draußen ist auch garantiert morgen in der Überschrift jeder Klatschzeitung zu lesen ist. Und im Twitter/Fratzenbuchfeed. Und auf der YT-Startseite.

Was ich sagen will ist: Wenn man nicht gespoilert werden will, aber die Info trotzdem nach draußen gelangt ist, müsste man eigentlich jede Art von Medienkonsum bis zur Ausstrahlung einstellen.


----------



## Homerclon (14. Oktober 2018)

Manchmal sorgen die Darsteller/Firmen auch selbst für Spoiler, indem sie (geplatzte) Vertragsverlängerungen verkünden. Damit geht auch viel Spannung verloren, da man genau weiß die Rolle XY wird über Staffel X hinaus (nicht) dabei sein.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

ForeShadow schrieb:


> Oder sind es die schmierigen Typen, die gerne im Netz Spoiler verraten/verbreiten???


Solche Arschlöcher gibt auch... hatte ich bei Star Wars EP7 erlebt. War da schon immer vorsichtig vorher keine Spoiler zu lesen. Und dann hat so nen Affe bei Facebook, ohne Spoilerwarnung, in einer Gruppe die wichtigsten Sachen verraten.


----------

